# I'm looking web designer in benidorm



## Patrick17 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi. I have a very old website that needs scrapping and a new similar looking but totally new site designed and built. The new website must be built using Serif WebPlus X8. I do not want a web design company with their over the top solicitor price like rates. I'm a one man band and I just want a professional web designer charging fare rates.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/xtreme.html This chap isnt in Benidorm, but he may know someone who is or be able to help?

Jo xxx


----------



## Patrick17 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks Jo. I will email them


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Jo just messaged me on this.

Serif WebPlus X8? I don't know anybody who works with that.......it's just a DIY program for those who want to do it themselves.

I'm not aware of any professional web developer (Spain or otherwise) who works with applications like that I'm afraid.

You'd be better off just signing up with mass market hosting outfits like GoDaddy and use their DIY online site builders really.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Why do you want it written in Serif WebPlus X8? 
That's like asking for a poster to be created in Wordperfect when you only view the paper item. 
As long as the code is standard and if dynamically created then also with comments why does it matter? 
Good luck though!


----------



## Patrick17 (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm only asking for it to be built in Serif WebPlus X8 as I have already bought a copy. Serif WebPlus X8 looks straight forward to use and I'm hoping once the site has been built I will then be easily able to up date the site myself without having to relay on the person who original build the site, to up date it for me. This can take a lot of time as web designers usually cannot be bothered with a small job and in the past it has taken them weeks to up date a simple page of text on my website.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Patrick17 said:


> I'm only asking for it to be built in Serif WebPlus X8 as I have already bought a copy. Serif WebPlus X8 looks straight forward to use and I'm hoping once the site has been built I will then be easily able to up date the site myself without having to relay on the person who original build the site, to up date it for me. This can take a lot of time as web designers usually cannot be bothered with a small job and in the past it has taken them weeks to up date a simple page of text on my website.


Have you looked at wordpress? 

There are endless templates & it's really easy to use. I've seen some wordpress sites that to the non-professional (ie me) look 'professional'

And it's free


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I build custom sites and always include a WYSIWYG editor for people. You would expect this in any site now, so keeping it up to date is very easy.
Wordpress, Drupal etc all have this (or similar) interface.


----------



## Patrick17 (Aug 5, 2016)

Simon that sounds just what I'm looking for. I tried to post my email address so we could message each other privately. Unfortunately this forum wont allow me to post my email address as I don't have more than 5 posts or more. How ridicules is that. Set up an expat forum, then create silly rules to frustrate anyone using it. Maybe you could give me your email address and we can then get around this stupid irritating jobs worth rule. thanks


----------



## Patrick17 (Aug 5, 2016)

Simon are you - PC LA MARINA ?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Patrick17 said:


> Simon that sounds just what I'm looking for. I tried to post my email address so we could message each other privately. Unfortunately this forum wont allow me to post my email address as I don't have more than 5 posts or more. How ridicules is that. Set up an expat forum, then create silly rules to frustrate anyone using it. Maybe you could give me your email address and we can then get around this stupid irritating jobs worth rule. thanks


Whilst we understand your frustration in not being able to post your personal email address on the open forum, it is with good reason.

Now that you have made 5 posts, the Private Messaging system should have been activated allowing you to communication directly and by which you are allowed to make your contact details known.

But please don't put it on the open forum as it will be removed.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Patrick17 said:


> Simon are you - PC LA MARINA ?


No, I don't know what they are like but we're a fair way from Benidorm.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

If it is web design based around either the original site content or other content that you have then I'm unsure as to why you need someone local to you?

I do lots of design work and rarely even meet the client. I concur with what others have said in going down the route of wordpress. There are so many tutorials and free themes available. If you've not got anything working yet then I can point you in the right direction.

Steve


----------

